# Groin exploration



## codedog (Oct 30, 2008)

Patient was schedule  for excision of a groin mass, but no mass was found,  operative report said groin exploration. I cant find it in CPT BOOK, any intakes ? Thanks trent


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 30, 2008)

This would be coded as an "Unlisted" procedure.


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont think I would pursue an unlisted code yet...trent..can you post the note?


----------

